# Best moisture meter for the money



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

I've been looking into moisture meters and they seem to range from $50 to $500. Whats would I be looking at spending on a good one without having to buy the best one out there. Would something like this work for me? 
http://www.amazon.com/General-Tools...isture/dp/B00275F5O2/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

I would say the General is probably the best buy for the money. I have one and also have a Lignomat ED...$100+. The General is routinely within 1% of the Lignomat reading.

You won't be able to get one much more accurate without spending over $200.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Likewise, the General at Lowes for under $50.00.
It goes down to ~6%, which is (from your other post) all you need.

Now do understand that surface % is not internal % of the wood you are drying.


----------

